# DVR and Hopper Fees going up!!



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

Effective May 22 (according to DIRT member):

DVR Fee - From $10 to $14
Hopper Fee - From $7 to $14

If you have two hoppers and two joeys, your cost will be:

DVR Fee (includes first Hopper) - $14
2nd Hopper Fee - $14
Joey - $7
Joey - $7


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

We'll see if they respond.

Edit: Confirmed by DIRT over on The Other Site. :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Damn !


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

That's a $9/mo total price increase for me this year.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

For me that is a 61% increase in fees.

From $17 now to $28 after the increase.

Hmm....

Switching at the one-year mark now makes more sense especially since D* is offering the moon and stars and a $200 kicker!


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

financing clearwire & sprint and Charlie's new yacht


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> We'll see if they respond.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed by DIRT over on The Other Site. :nono2: :nono2:


Are we not allowed to say satelliteguys here? Seems a bit childish.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a VIP 612 and pay $7. Is that going to go up too?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mike1977 said:


> I have a VIP 612 and pay $7. Is that going to go up too?


is it DVR ?


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

mike1977 said:


> I have a VIP 612 and pay $7. Is that going to go up too?


From what I understand, it's the DVR fee and Hoppers. If you have the DVR fee with the VIP 612, then yes, the DVR fee is going up.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

DVR Fee - from $10 to $14
Hopper Fee - from $7 to $14



I just got installed yesterday, and the Hopper was $10 not $7. I guess I am locked in at that price for a year?

The Joey was $7. is that staying the same? Your figures don't make sense to me.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm in the first year and they've done a price protection discount for that period. I wonder if that will increase to offset the increase in fees during the first year?

Assuming they don't, the more I think about the gross increase in fees, the less pleased I am. Yeah, I can drop things to keep the bill down, but then I'll be missing the things I want to watch. To each his own I suppose, but these increases have made me even less 'loyal' to these companies. And while I've been mostly 'all about me', I'll be even more so now.

Unfortunately this is a family forum and I can't just type the 2 word phrase that is dancing around my head!!


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

mike1977 said:


> I have a VIP 612 and pay $7. Is that going to go up too?





jimd909 said:


> From what I understand, it's the DVR fee and Hoppers. If you have the DVR fee with the VIP 612, then yes, the DVR fee is going up.


Only the WHDVR (Hopper) fee is going up. The standard dvr fee went up from $6 to $7 last Feb.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Hope my Social Security goes up, I may be watching OTA and internet


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

lparsons21 said:


> Unfortunately this is a family forum and I can't just type the 2 word phrase that is dancing around my head!!


"Customer Retention"?

"Switching providers"?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> I'm in the first year and they've done a price protection discount for that period. I wonder if that will increase to offset the increase in fees during the first year?
> 
> Assuming they don't, the more I think about the gross increase in fees, the less pleased I am. Yeah, I can drop things to keep the bill down, but then I'll be missing the things I want to watch. To each his own I suppose, but these increases have made me even less 'loyal' to these companies. And while I've been mostly 'all about me', I'll be even more so now.
> 
> Unfortunately this is a family forum and I can't just type the 2 word phrase that is dancing around my head!!


Is your price protection on programming only? They have raised fees so they didn't have to do price protection.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

karrank% said:


> "Customer Retention"?
> 
> "Switching providers"?


Nothing as clean as that!


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

mitchflorida said:


> DVR Fee - from $10 to $14
> Hopper Fee - from $7 to $14
> 
> I just got installed yesterday, and the Hopper was $10 not $7. I guess I am locked in at that price for a year?
> ...


My bill says Hopper Receiver $7.00. The DVR Service is $10. Both are going up to $14.

Hoppers and Joeys have always been the same price @ $7.00 after the first hopper. The first hopper is included in the DVR Service Fee. I have 2 hoppers. The second is $7.00 on my bill.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

lparsons21 said:


> Nothing as clean as that!


*clutches pearls*

*faints*


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Didn't they already have an increase this year?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Didn't they already have an increase this year?


Who cares if we , customers, will pay


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Didn't they already have an increase this year?


A price increase ... not a fee increase.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes. Why are they doing two price increases this year?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> A price increase ... not a fee increase.


While that is a correct statement, it doesn't change anything. Call it a 'fee' increase, call it a 'price' increase, but the bottom line is the bottom line. And I for one will be doing something about my bottom line.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

James Long said:


> A price increase ... not a fee increase.


How soon people forget! Standard dvr fee went from $6 to $7. Dish wisely (for them anyway) held up raising the Hopper fees until after the the second version came out and convinced some more people to upgrade. $4 and $7 increases for equipment fees are quite large, even compared to the cabelcos. So much for being the "low priced" satellite provider.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Who cares if we , customers, will pay


True, but I think I'd rather find out all the increases at once, not one increase then a different increase a few months later. But over on the DirecTV side, someone was saying that they were going to have another increase as well. Will have to see if its true.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MCHuf said:


> How soon people forget! Standard dvr fee went from $6 to $7. Dish wisely (for them anyway) held up raising the Hopper fees until after the the second version came out and convinced some more people to upgrade. $4 and $7 increases for equipment fees are quite large, even compared to the cabelcos. So much for being the "low priced" satellite provider.


The increase does hit the "holy cow" level ... but whole home for $10 is probably underpriced and DirecTV's fee increase earlier this year paved the way for DISH to follow suit.

I was surprised that the 2nd Hopper was only $7 per month ... but it fit into DISH's "7 per outlet" calculation and a Hopper is only one more outlet. If a 2nd Hopper remained $7 and a 2nd Hopper with Sling became $14 it would become more understandable as Sling provides a second outlet.

The Hopper provides more utility than a Joey so I suppose it should have a higher price per month ... but it will be an unwelcome surprise - a gotcha - for the people who got a second Hopper and were happy paying a Joey monthly price.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Not surprising at all, with the AMC/Rainbow lawsuit and the possible Sprint acquisition, guess who gets to pay for that, Even though they have the money for Sprint it will come out of our pockets, That's what happens when major companies when they create new technology and contracts you have to endure to pay regardless


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

James Long said:


> The increase does hit the "holy cow" level ... but whole home for $10 is probably underpriced and DirecTV's fee increase earlier this year paved the way for DISH to follow suit.


As a consumer I wouldn't say that the $10 fee was low, I would say that the other guys are too high! But the equipment fees for all pay-tv providers are really getting out of hand. Tivo's new WHDVR set-up is starting to look attractive. It's too bad that ATT, DirecTV and Dish are exempt from the cable card rules.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Is Rabbit TV a scam or for real? Is there any other internet TV besides Roku that is worth looking into?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

All rabbit tv gives you is links. I wouldn't bother. The channels and conglomerates do what they can for Internet TV to not be worth much without a subscription until its old enough to be on Amazon or Netflix. You might want to check out iptvconnection.com


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

DAMN!!

I get 2 hoppers and 3 Joeys tomorrow, and the Mrs. has actually asked for it, so I can't back out.

UGH!! 2 year committment with $11 per month more than I had planned - really stinks.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

hmmmmm, let me think a moment,

now where did I store that vcr..... :smoking:

seriously? that big of an increase to skip commercials?

Better off with a older receiver........


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, this will mean a service call for me. I have a 2h/3j system and DOUBLING the cost of the 2nd Hopper - another $84/year is NOT worth it. No avoiding the $4 increase in the DVR fee but it'll be a net savings for me.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

I've never understood the DVR fee to begin with. When Tivo came out, they had a monthly fee so it could download guide data (a subscription service that involved nightly call-ins.) ReplayTV built that guide data fee into their price, and that was that. But with satellite, even the least advanced receiver downloads guide data as part of their satellite service, so there's no extra costs to the provider for the DVR. Sure, there's a software/firmware component that has to be taken into account, but the fees seem far too high for that. Hard drives fail, I get that, and that adds to support costs, but that's why you pay for the protection plan or a service call when things go wrong.

You shouldn't have to pay a monthly fee to record a program. Period. And a price hike simply makes the alternatives look better.


----------



## zackeryg (Apr 15, 2013)

RBA said:


> Is Rabbit TV a scam or for real? Is there any other internet TV besides Roku that is worth looking into?


Don't waste your money. Its just links to any webiste which has video on it.

For free you can go to wwitv dot com and see a updated list of all video sites for free.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Guess I'll be keeping my two 622's as long as possible. Just had a $17 increase in my Dish bill in February that has me wondering if I should go back to Comcast after all these years. Meanwhile Comcast boosted my internet service fee because I don't have the TV package. As I understand it, I would get a $14 drop in the internet fee if I add Comcast TV. I had no intention of doing that but Dish suddenly seems to be getting very greedy. Now all options are on the table.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmm.

If D* holds the line for a while, I can make some $$ switching folks back from E* as soon as their commitment is up. 

I used to discourage folks from switching providers, but if that is the business plan now, I guess I have to go along.


Ka ching!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

There is no price protection, Dish has virtually never had price protection. People always confuse the discount they are promised on package prices with price protection. And Dish has never had any kind of protection against fees going up.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I get weekly mail from ATT trying to get me to move to the dark side of the Uverse. Maybe it's time.

DISH also needs to cancel their commercials where they blast D* for raising rates multiple times a year.

If you look at the economy stats, sure, the overall economy seems to be better. However, personal income and spendable income is down compared to 3 years ago. All the money is being made by companies. Charlie Ergen's company has how much cash and he wants us to add to it? QED


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm in the first year and they've done a price protection discount for that period. I wonder if that will increase to offset the increase in fees during the first year?
> 
> Assuming they don't, the more I think about the gross increase in fees, the less pleased I am. Yeah, I can drop things to keep the bill down, but then I'll be missing the things I want to watch. To each his own I suppose, but these increases have made me even less 'loyal' to these companies. And while I've been mostly 'all about me', I'll be even more so now.
> 
> Unfortunately this is a family forum and I can't just type the 2 word phrase that is dancing around my head!!


There goes the Blockbuster channels!!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

There goes the Bloockbuster channels.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

sregener said:


> I've never understood the DVR fee to begin with. When Tivo came out, they had a monthly fee so it could download guide data (a subscription service that involved nightly call-ins.) ReplayTV built that guide data fee into their price, and that was that. But with satellite, even the least advanced receiver downloads guide data as part of their satellite service, so there's no extra costs to the provider for the DVR. Sure, there's a software/firmware component that has to be taken into account, but the fees seem far too high for that. Hard drives fail, I get that, and that adds to support costs, but that's why you pay for the protection plan or a service call when things go wrong.
> 
> You shouldn't have to pay a monthly fee to record a program. Period. And a price hike simply makes the alternatives look better.
> 
> ^ This (let them disable the extra features on the dvr without a fee but having it just to record a program is ridiculous. My first dvr was a ReplayTV with no fees whatsover.)....and the channels constantly showing the same things over and over and over. Plus popups over shows, more commercials, little variety. Both providers and television stations need to WAKE UP...BECAUSE INTERNET + ROKU + NETFLIX/Amazon Instant Video gets more appealing every day.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> There goes the Blockbuster channels!!


Rub it in, why doncha??? 

Yeah, most likely I will drop the since the only channels I care about in it are the Epix channels, and I care even less about a dvd in the mail. So I'll save $3/month and drop the [email protected] to just the EPIX package.

I can't drop from the T250 because of a couple channels that I really like there. So any other savings will have to be from 'dickering for dollars' from the Dish pig!


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

jimd909 said:


> Effective May 22 (according to DIRT member):
> 
> DVR Fee - From $10 to $14
> Hopper Fee - From $7 to $14


Wow... so glad I was slacking on moving from my 622 to the Hopper/joey. I was already non-plussed about the fee increase I'd have had to deal with before this. To think, I was about to ask Ray for a quote... hah!

Any dirt members watching... tell Charlie, no thank you... I don't need to be funding your Sprint purchase. Keep this up and you might just drive me to Verizon... they already give me internet and have been begging for my TV business. So far I've said no because Dish has always treated me well, but since that seems to be sliding maybe it's time I saved some money instead.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Coming on the heels of a price hike in February, I find this to be a dangerous move. Dish is going to have to work hard to justify the increased charges, which I suspect have a lot to do with the legal fees involved in defending the Hopper.

I'm investigating my alternatives.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My gut says this is less about needing/wanting more money than it is about trying to control two-Hopper households.

A lot of people were wanting 2 Hoppers instead of a Hopper + Joey... and if it cost you the same per month to have either config, why wouldn't you want 2 Hoppers instead of a Hopper + Joey? It's a no brainer! Of course you'd rather have the tuners over just a Joey.

So... how does a company control demand? Raise the price on what they want you to take less of...

From the consumer end, yeah it is a huge price hike... but look at it from the Dish end... They make more money off of TWO customers who each have one Hopper than they do ONE customer with two hoppers... Dish would rather be using those Hoppers for new installs of new customers, than stacking them up with existing customers.

That, to me, is the driving force behind this price increase... not a cash grab... but an attempt to nudge their customer base towards making the decision that Dish wants them to make.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> My gut says this is less about needing/wanting more money than it is about trying to control two-Hopper households.
> 
> A lot of people were wanting 2 Hoppers instead of a Hopper + Joey... and if it cost you the same per month to have either config, why wouldn't you want 2 Hoppers instead of a Hopper + Joey? It's a no brainer! Of course you'd rather have the tuners over just a Joey.
> 
> So... how does a company control demand? Raise the price on what they want you to take less of...


So they should jack up the price of Hopper #2 and leave the pricing of Hopper #1 and DVR fee alone. Otherwise they're just begging current customers to leave to get better deals from their competitors.



> From the consumer end, yeah it is a huge price hike... but look at it from the Dish end... They make more money off of TWO customers who each have one Hopper than they do ONE customer with two hoppers... Dish would rather be using those Hoppers for new installs of new customers, than stacking them up with existing customers.
> 
> That, to me, is the driving force behind this price increase... not a cash grab... but an attempt to nudge their customer base towards making the decision that Dish wants them to make.


To leave Dish behind because their pricing no longer makes sense to their current customers? An odd nudge in my opinion.

Seems more likely that they kept pricing lowish and to entice people to switch over to the new technology and lock in, then hit them with fee increases. They seem to think that what they are offering is good enough that people will shrug it off. I'm not shrugging. I'm certainly not going to be recommending Hopper systems to anyone that asks my opinion. Frankly, it leaves me with a less-than-glowing feeling about Dish as a company and I can't say I'd recommend Dish even with the older recievers at this pt.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That, to me, is the driving force behind this price increase... not a cash grab... but an attempt to nudge their customer base towards making the decision that Dish wants them to make.


Oh, I understand the 2 Hopper dilemma they created for themselves. What isn't clear to me is why my single-1st-gen Hopper install is going up $4. How does this nudge me in any direction other than to look around at what else is out there?


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

jimd909 said:


> Effective May 22 (according to DIRT member):
> 
> DVR Fee - From $10 to $14
> Hopper Fee - From $7 to $14
> ...


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> My gut says this is less about needing/wanting more money than it is about trying to control two-Hopper households.
> 
> A lot of people were wanting 2 Hoppers instead of a Hopper + Joey... and if it cost you the same per month to have either config, why wouldn't you want 2 Hoppers instead of a Hopper + Joey? It's a no brainer! Of course you'd rather have the tuners over just a Joey.
> 
> ...


If I want 2 Hoppers then I shouldn't be penalized so to speak for more fees, That's like if directv ever allow 2 genies for the same monthly fee as the genie minis but since no one wants minis, they'll get 2 genies and suddenly the fee increases, Why should a company dictate what to get if that is not what I want, This is one of many reasons the two CEOs want a merger.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't say I liked or applaud price raises 

Just saying I think this one is more complicated. I think Dish underestimated how many people would want a 2-Hopper install for the extra tuners and realized they were not charging "enough" for that to discourage casual customers from doing that install instead of a Hopper + Joey install.

As for the single-Hopper price going up $4... that probably is tied more to the introduction of the Hopper w/ Sling and a desire to grab a little more cash... so I guess part cash-grab part psychology in play here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seen a bill today for mid April - mid May period, same $10 for H and $7 for J. :blowout:


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Seen a bill today for mid April - mid May period, same $10 for H and $7 for J. :blowout:


Which will change effective on May 22, I really hope they don't follow through because then Directv will follow suit. But wishful thinking.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

acostapimps said:


> Which will change effective on May 22, I really hope they don't follow through because then Directv will follow suit. But wishful thinking.


DirecTV will follow suit how? Their fee for a multi-room DVR is already $25. And AFAIK, you can only have 1, though it does have 5 discreet tuners, and a 2-tuner OTA add-on available.

I've done my price comparisons, and I'm going to have to eat the cost. While I could save $28/month by switching to the local phone company, I'd be giving up a few channels that I really enjoy. Ditto for downgrading from AT250. But for me, it's only a $4 change. And I've been with the beast that is DirecTV hardware, and I can't stomach going back, not to mention the fact that even a 2-tuner DVR is going to end up costing me more than Dish.

When the day comes where I can stream NASCAR and ATP/WTA tennis, unplugging completely looks like a seriously good option. Until then, I'm stuck.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

sregener said:


> DirecTV will follow suit how? Their fee for a multi-room DVR is already $25. And AFAIK, you can only have 1, though it does have 5 discreet tuners, and a 2-tuner OTA add-on available...


Doesn't that OTA add on just access 2 of the five tuners?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The directv fee includes the DVR and HD fee. But an am21 does not add tuners. Of course the genie works with regular receivers as well.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The directv fee includes the DVR and HD fee. But an am21 does not add tuners. Of course the genie works with regular receivers as well.


The D* 'advanced receiver fee' is a combo of HD, DVR and MRV. E*'s fee is a combo of DVR and MRV as HD is free for life with E*.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's some things to ponder about these increases.

1. Hopper lease fee is doubling - IOW a 100% increase

2. Hopper/Joey 'DVR' fee is kind of a misnomer. It is actually DVR=$7, MRV=$3, and since the non-Hopper DVR fee isn't increasing, in reality neither is the Hopper DVR porting. All of the increase is in the MRV, from $3 to $7 which is a 133% increase.

Note that puts the DVR+MRV within a dollar of the same fees for Direct.

Also because of the exorbitant percentage increase, I think a class action (or even individual) lawsuit could be winnable because of a 'material or significant' change in those fees, similar to what was done in the cell arena. Of course with a class action the consumer gets pretty much nada and only the lawyers make out. And doing an individual lawsuit would cost more than any probable recovery.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

sregener said:


> DirecTV will follow suit how? Their fee for a multi-room DVR is already $25. And AFAIK, you can only have 1, though it does have 5 discreet tuners, and a 2-tuner OTA add-on available.


Just to clarify, the D* Advanced Receiver charge is correct at $25/mth, unless you opt-in for email/paperless billing with ABP (auto bill pay). Then, additional $10 off for 24 months.

Correct, only 1 Genie/HR34 allowed per account when ordering through D* (currently)..rumor has it that may change, but no further info. This link may help with ordering additional HR34s from external source >> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR34-Home-Media-Center/product-reviews/B006YTAGBO (click MOST HELPFUL FIRST)

OTA (AM-21) is available for local feed, but does not add tuners (just maximizes local channels where applicable)..highly recommend to use AM-21 with external, mid-range antenna from http://solidsignal.com or http://amazon.com.

-=K=-


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

And to think I was about to switch to Dish to get 2 Hoppers, as I was appeased by the technology and ipad transfer, but it didn't have some of my favorite channels in the package I was going to get AT200, I was thinking of the higher 250 package but it seemed expensive for my taste after the monthly fees after the 12 months of course. But with more fees I glad I didn't, Im not criticizing Dish as I never had it before, as I do like the Hopper features with Sling Technolgy and Dish Anywhere and Ipad transfer(at least from what I hear) Hey Directv is not perfect by no means either with some older slow DVR's and software bugs and EHD content to only one DVR, But both are getting too expensive as is everything else, And if increases continue I may cancel as stay with Internet only, until I get new/returning customer discounts then I might return again, But for now I'll stay.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I didn't say I liked or applaud price raises
> 
> Just saying I think this one is more complicated. I think Dish underestimated how many people would want a 2-Hopper install for the extra tuners and realized they were not charging "enough" for that to discourage casual customers from doing that install instead of a Hopper + Joey install.
> 
> As for the single-Hopper price going up $4... that probably is tied more to the introduction of the Hopper w/ Sling and a desire to grab a little more cash... so I guess part cash-grab part psychology in play here.


That is an under statement for sure because I could never see a 4 room installation being accomplished with a 3 tuner HDDVR. :nono2:

That said the Hopper/ Hopper with Sling is the most powerful HDDVR,with the most features that can give the subscriber access to the most tuners on the market yet,when you consider adding the USB OTA tuner module and using Primetime Anytime.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

kaminar said:


> Just to clarify, the D* Advanced Receiver charge is correct at $25/mth, unless you opt-in for email/paperless billing with ABP (auto bill pay). Then, additional $10 off for 24 months.
> 
> OTA (AM-21) is available for local feed, but does not add tuners (just maximizes local channels where applicable)..highly recommend to use AM-21 with external, mid-range antenna from http://solidsignal.com or http://amazon.com.


Well, I'm not considering promotional pricing. That doesn't last forever, you know. So sure, it's $15/month for 24 months, and then it goes up to $25. Unless you want to play provider roulette with customer retention.

How odd that the AM-21 doesn't add tuners. When I had an HR22 with an AM-21, I could record 4 programs at once, provided 2 were OTA. I had assumed the same was true with the Genie, but perhaps it's a hardware limitation that keeps it at 5 regardless.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think you are not remembering correctly.

Until the HR34/HR44's came out, the most you could record on any HRxx series DVR was 2 things at once. Even the HR20 that had 2 SAT + 2 OTA built-in could only do 2 streams at once.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> I think you are not remembering correctly.


Could be. I didn't have the AM-21 for very long before I switched to Dish. Much as I hated that DVR, I really did think it could do 4.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

1 Hopper/DVR $10 goes to $14, so $4 increase for 1H, 2J. And since my 1st year ends next month my bill goes from $88 to $119 + $4 increase = $123.00, a $40% increase. Yeah a lot of that was new customer discounts, but sure seems high. They should offer the all HD packages again (at a lower price).


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nope. The bill goes up $4, otherwise stays the same before the new customer discounts. And you agreed to the terms to get those discounts. 

Or you could say you got a nearly 40% discount as a new customer for a year.


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

They are not going up as much as originally thought. See here ---> http://www.satelliteguys.us/threads/309908-NEW-DISH-Pricing-as-of-May-23-2013


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Our voices have been heard!!!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, they have been.

For existing customers that don't change any hardware, the price remains the same in equipment fees.

In celebration I'll keep AEP, [email protected] and not change any hardware setup!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> A price increase ... not a fee increase.





James Long said:


> A price increase ... not a fee increase.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Do we know which receivers are effected?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Yes, they have been.
> 
> For existing customers that don't change any hardware, the price remains the same in equipment fees.
> 
> In celebration I'll keep AEP, [email protected] and not change any hardware setup!





lparsons21 said:


> Yes, they have been.
> 
> For existing customers that don't change any hardware, the price remains the same in equipment fees.
> 
> In celebration I'll keep AEP, [email protected] and not change any hardware setup!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Really?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

So if I were to sign up before May 23 the DVR fee would stay the same for new customers? Or will it go up regardless of the deadline?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think you would need to be installed prior to 5/22/2013. If you did that, you would get the current DVR and 2nd Hopper lease fees. At least until they decide what timeframe the grandfathering will be good for.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

With the last price increase, I changed my service and removed most of my premium services. Dropped my bill by $40.00 a month. If Dish keeps raising the cost, I'll make adjustments. 

In the end, DISH has lost $500.00 a year in programming from me.

Hope they enjoy that price increase......


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> Yes, they have been.
> 
> For existing customers that don't change any hardware, the price remains the same in equipment fees.
> 
> In celebration I'll keep AEP, [email protected] and not change any hardware setup!


So if I want the grandfathere'd pricing I need to trade in my 622 for the Hopper before 5/22?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes. If you wait, you pay!


----------

